# Birds from Breeders-is it legal?



## Bird Dog 1 (Jul 12, 2005)

Can you purchase birds from a breeder and use them to hunt on your own property out of season. Example-i have 40 acres up north-could I buy chukars and hunt them on my own property in March or April? Any thought let me know.


----------



## Due51 (Oct 26, 2005)

I THINK I read someplace that you'd have to register your land as a preserve (and pay all the state fees that go with it).


----------



## Hammerin' Hank (Nov 1, 2005)

Bird Dog,
We do this exact thing once or twice a month. You can use pheasants also but they have to be melanistic if outside of the season. Just make sure you have the receipt for the birds if the DNR comes to check. You won't need to register with the state unless you decide to charge others to hunt, or you're using the land as a licensed training facility.

Sean


----------



## Pushbutton2 (Nov 28, 2002)

Chukar are not recognized as a Game Bird therefore Legal to shoot out of Season.

DNR law states: Once you release a Pen raised bird it is considered wild and subject to ALL Laws; i.e Daily limits, Season, Season Limits..........

If you want more let me know. I just reseaerched this for my HRC Club.

Kyle


----------



## Pushbutton2 (Nov 28, 2002)

Dog Training

You may train dogs on wild animals only from July 15 through April 15. Exception: Michigan residents may train dogs on fox on state lands in Zone 3 under special permit. http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10366_37141_37704-31391--,00.html

Transportation of Game: 
You may transport your own and another persons lawfully taken game. You cannot destroy the identity or evidence of the sex of any bird or animal, except for processed or butchered deer, bear and elk as noted below. If you are transporting migratory birds, one fully feathered wing must be left on the bird. If transporting another persons migratory birds, they must be tagged with the persons name, signature, home address, number of birds by species, dates of kill and small game license number.

If you butcher your deer, elk or bear, or have the animal butchered by a commercial processor before going home, the head of the animal along with the kill tag or seal must accompany the butchered animal during transport.

Exception: If you submit the head for TB or CWD testing, you must have the kill tag and disease tag receipt in your possession. Nonresidents may need to comply with restrictions in other states for importing game taken in Michigan. 
http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10366_37141_37704-31410--,00.html 

Question:
What are the guidelines or restrictions on releasing pheasant and quail on my property to hunt? 

Answer: 
Once the birds are released, they are treated the same as a wild ring-necked pheasant or bobwhite quail. They could only be hunted in season and in accordance with all hunting rules and regulations.

Twelve or fewer ring-necked pheasants or bobwhite quail may be purchased without a permit for release or personal consumption. The bill-of-sale should be kept as proof that the birds were legally purchased. The birds may not be used commercially in any way. If more than 12 ring-necked pheasants or bobwhite quail are to be purchased for release or personal consumption, a Game Bird Release Permit is required. A Game Bird Release Permit authorizes the possession of more than 12 live ring-necked pheasants, bobwhite quail, (or Hungarian partridge) for up to six months from the date of purchase. People in Michigan who are licensed to sell pheasants and quail have been authorized by the Department of Natural Resources (DNR) to issue Game Bird Release Permits directly to their costumers buying more than 12 of these types of birds for release or personal consumption. Again, the birds cannot be used commercially in any way. If the birds are to be purchased from an out of state company; the DNR, Wildlife Division, Permit Specialist can issue a Game Bird Release Permit. Please call the Permit Specialist at 517-373-9329 regarding that option if applicable.

Exotic birds (birds not defined as game in Michigan) such as Chukar partridge, Coturnix quail, Tennessee red quail, feral pigeons, and exotic pheasants can be possessed and released without a permit. These birds can be shot year-round in any area open to hunting. A small game license is required. Dogs cannot be used from April 16 through July 14. This is the closed season for dog training.

A Game Bird Hunting Preserve License or a Special Dog Training Area Permit may be considerations for people releasing and hunting game/exotic birds. For more information regarding this license and permit, or for additional information or questions regarding releasing birds for hunting, please contact the DNR, Wildlife Division, Permit Specialist at 517-373-9329.
http://midnr.custhelp.com/cgi-bin/MiDNR.cfg/php/enduser/std_adp.php?p_sid=Jw2HPRZh&p_lva=3665&p_faqid=3660&p_created=1066132366&p_sp=cF9zcmNoPTEmcF9ncmlkc29ydD0mcF9yb3dfY250PTE0MSZwX3NlYXJjaF90ZXh0PVdoYXQgYXJlIHRoZSBHdWlkbGluZXMgb3IgUmVzdHJpY3Rpb25zIG9uUmVsZWFzaW5nIFBoZWFzYW50IGFuZCBRdWFpbCZwX3Byb2RfbHZsMT1_YW55fiZwX3Byb2RfbHZsMj1_YW55fiZwX3BhZ2U9MQ**&p_li

Question:
Is it legal to release pheasants that are purchased from a breeder for hunting during the season on state land? Also, what about a hybrid type of bird that the breeder said could be used at any time?

Answer: 
It is legal to release pheasants that are purchased from a breeder for hunting during the season on state land. All hunting rules and regulations apply (males only, bag limits, etc.). If more than 12 birds are purchased, a Game Bird Release Permit is required. This permit can be issued by any Michigan licensed pheasant breeder when they sell you the birds. Exotic birds, which cannot be confused in appearance with a ring-necked pheasant (or a bobwhite quail, or any other bird defined as game in Michigan) are not regulated. These birds can be purchased without a permit, possessed, and released for shooting on any area open to hunting. Some exotic birds include: Chukar partridge, Coturnix quail, Tennessee red quail, fancy pheasants. In regard to shooting hens; as long as the bird cannot reasonably be confused in appearance with a hen bird defined as game, such as a hen ring-necked pheasant, the hen may by released and shot. If there is any question regarding it being a look-a-like to a hen ring-necked pheasant or other female bird defined as game, the bird should not be released and shot.

http://midnr.custhelp.com/cgi-bin/MiDNR.cfg/php/enduser/std_adp.php?p_sid=wN6keRZh&p_lva=&p_faqid=3665&p_created=1066652417&p_sp=cF9zcmNoPTEmcF9ncmlkc29ydD0mcF9yb3dfY250PTM1MCZwX3NlYXJjaF90ZXh0PUlzIGl0IExlZ2FsIHRvIFJlbGVhc2UgUGhlYXNhbnQmcF9wcm9kX2x2bDE9fmFueX4mcF9wcm9kX2x2bDI9fmFueX4mcF9wYWdlPTE*&p_li
Question:
Is the training of a dog permissible on any DNR lands if game is not used (only plastic dummies, etc)? How may permissible lands be identified for dog training purposes? 

Answer:
Yes, it is permissible on all DNR lands when the dog-training season is open except on those properties where dogs are required to be leashed (portions of state park and recreation areas). In general, if you are on DNR lands open to hunting and the dog-training season is open, you can safely train your dog. If you intend to go to a state park or recreation area, please contact the park or recreation area office for further information.

You may train dogs on wild animals only from July 15 through April 15. Exception: Michigan residents may train dogs on fox on state lands in Zone 3 under special permit. MI DNR Answer

Question:
When dog training in Michigan do I need to have a hunting license? 

Answer:
No, a hunting license is not required unless you are participating in dog training with live ammunition. Special regulations apply when chasing bear or bobcat during their open seasons  a bear or fur harvester license, respectively, is needed to run your dogs on bear or bobcat whether you do or do not have a firearm.

http://midnr.custhelp.com/cgi-bin/MiDNR.cfg/php/enduser/std_adp.php?p_sid=wN6keRZh&p_lva=&p_faqid=7&p_created=983198830&p_sp=cF9zcmNoPTEmcF9ncmlkc29ydD0mcF9yb3dfY250PTQyJnBfc2VhcmNoX3RleHQ9RG9nIHRyYWluaW5nJnBfcHJvZF9sdmwxPX5hbnl_JnBfcHJvZF9sdmwyPX5hbnl_JnBfcGFnZT0x&p_li
Question: 
Do I have to have a permit or a license to raise and breed Pheasant or bob white quail? 
If so how do I go about getting a license? 


Answer: 
A person may possess 12 or fewer ring-necked pheasants, bobwhite quail, or Hungarian Partridge without a permit, provided the birds are not use commercially in anyway. You should keep your bill of sale and/or official shipping tag has proof of legal acquisition.

A person may possess more than 12 ring-necked pheasants, bobwhite quail, or Hungarian partridge for release, personal consumption, or other personal use for up to six months from the date of purchase under the authority of a Game Bird Release Permit. Game Bird Release Permits can be issue by any Michigan licensed game bird breeder when they sell their costumers more than 12 of these three species. Birds held under a Game Bird Release Permit can not be bred or used commercially in any way.

A Permit to Hold Wildlife in Captivity is required for the possession of ring-necked pheasants, bobwhite quail, and Hungarian Partridge if the birds are to be held for more than six months and/or used commercially in any way.

Exotic pheasants that do not resemble ring-necked or black-necked (Sichuan) pheasants; can be possessed without a permit. Quail, other than bobwhite quail, such as Coturnix quail and Tennessee red quail, can be possessed without a permit. As can other exotic game birds such as Chukar partridge.

For more information on the permitting requirements for the possession of live game birds, or to receive information circular and application for a permit, please contact (me): Jim Janson, Permit Specialist, DNR, Wildlife Division, PO Box 30444, Lansing, MI 48909, 517-373-9329, [[email protected]]. Please provide me with your name and address so I can mail you the required materials. Thank you.

http://midnr.custhelp.com/cgi-bin/MiDNR.cfg/php/enduser/std_adp.php?p_sid=wN6keRZh&p_lva=&p_faqid=3575&p_created=1063046752&p_sp=cF9zcmNoPTEmcF9ncmlkc29ydD0mcF9yb3dfY250PTIyJnBfc2VhcmNoX3RleHQ9UmVsZWFzZSBQaGVhc2FudCZwX3Byb2RfbHZsMT1_YW55fiZwX3Byb2RfbHZsMj1_YW55fiZwX3BhZ2U9MQ**&p_li


----------



## colehatch (Jun 18, 2003)

Pushbutton2 said:


> Dogs cannot be used from April 16 through July 14. This is the closed season for dog training.


Does this mean exactly as it reads? You can't train a dog on private with live birds during this period....why so? Am I missing something?


----------



## Pushbutton2 (Nov 28, 2002)

There should be a link under it that will take you to the DNR Site.

That is where I got all of that Info.


----------



## Hammerin' Hank (Nov 1, 2005)

colehatch said:


> Does this mean exactly as it reads? You can't train a dog on private with live birds during this period....why so? Am I missing something?


Colehatch,
I asked this question during a meeting with a local CO. He said that rule applied only to native animals/birds, meaning you could still train on private land but only on chukar, melanistic phez, tenn. quail, etc. But reading Pushbutton's post I think I'm going to ask the DNR office for the exact page, section, paragraph that allows us to train. I'll post the response.


----------



## colehatch (Jun 18, 2003)

Hammerin' Hank said:


> Colehatch,
> I asked this question during a meeting with a local CO. He said that rule applied only to native animals/birds, meaning you could still train on private land but only on chukar, melanistic phez, tenn. quail, etc. But reading Pushbutton's post I think I'm going to ask the DNR office for the exact page, section, paragraph that allows us to train. I'll post the response.


Thanks for the response HH...that would seem to make sense to me also.


----------



## RPro (Jul 26, 2004)

Sounds a lot like Indiana's laws except, you can apply for a "Dog Training Grounds' permit. Once received it allows you to shoot pen raised species, even if native, as long as you tag them and record the results. Don't know if there's a similar law up there or not.


----------



## Pushbutton2 (Nov 28, 2002)

There is a link at the bottom of Each Q & A that will take you to the DNR Site's Law's Page.
This link is where I found most of my Info.

```
[URL="http://midnr.custhelp.com/cgi-bin/MiDNR.cfg/php/enduser/std_alp.php"]http://midnr.custhelp.com/cgi-bin/MiDNR.cfg/php/enduser/std_alp.php[/URL]
```
and her is some More:

```
[URL="http://www.michigan.gov/documents/Wcao_22612_7.html"]http://www.michigan.gov/documents/Wcao_22612_7.html[/URL]
```
*COLEHATCH*

```
[URL="http://midnr.custhelp.com/cgi-bin/MiDNR.cfg/php/enduser/std_adp.php?p_sid=5sB8tf1i&p_lva=1798&p_faqid=1798&p_created=1030488183&p_sp=cF9zcmNoPTEmcF9ncmlkc29ydD0mcF9yb3dfY250PTEmcF9zZWFyY2hfdGV4dD1SZWxlYXNlIFBoZWFzYW50JnBfcHJvZF9sdmwxPTExNCZwX3Byb2RfbHZsMj1_YW55fiZwX3BhZ2U9MQ**&p_li="]http://midnr.custhelp.com/cgi-bin/MiDNR.cfg/php/enduser/std_adp.php?p_sid=5sB8tf1i&p_lva=1798&p_faqid=1798&p_created=1030488183&p_sp=cF9zcmNoPTEmcF9ncmlkc29ydD0mcF9yb3dfY250PTEmcF9zZWFyY2hfdGV4dD1SZWxlYXNlIFBoZWFzYW50JnBfcHJvZF9sdmwxPTExNCZwX3Byb2RfbHZsMj1_YW55fiZwX3BhZ2U9MQ**&p_li=[/URL]
```
follow this link and then click on the 2nd Related Answer. it says

*Question 
Is it legal to release pheasants that are purchased from a breeder for hunting during the season on state land? Also, what about a hybrid type of bird that the breeder said could be used at any time? 

Answer 
It is legal to release pheasants that are purchased from a breeder for hunting during the season on state land. All hunting rules and regulations apply (males only, bag limits, etc.). If more than 12 birds are purchased, a Game Bird Release Permit is required. This permit can be issued by any Michigan licensed pheasant breeder when they sell you the birds. Exotic birds, which cannot be confused in appearance with a ring-necked pheasant (or a bobwhite quail, or any other bird defined as game in Michigan) are not regulated. These birds can be purchased without a permit, possessed, and released for shooting on any area open to hunting. Some exotic birds include: Chukar partridge, cotournix quail, Tennessee red quail, fancy pheasants. In regard to shooting hens; as long as the bird cannot reasonably be confused in appearance with a hen bird defined as game, such as a hen ring-necked pheasant, the hen may by released and shot. If there is any question regarding it being a look-a-like to a hen ring-necked pheasant or other female bird defined as game, the bird should not be released and shot. *

Good luck.


----------



## Duece22 (Mar 30, 2004)

colehatch said:


> Does this mean exactly as it reads? You can't train a dog on private with live birds during this period....why so? Am I missing something?


Cole, I am pretty sure you can train during these times using your own birds that are not native to the state I.E. Chuckar Tenn. Red quail, the law means you can not run dogs on wild birds. I would also be very careful if you do train with your birds where you do it cause that is prime nesting season, and that is why it is closed, you dont want to hurt what you are so patiently waiting for in the fall just to get a few training days in.
Ric


----------



## colehatch (Jun 18, 2003)

Duece22 said:


> Cole, I am pretty sure you can train during these times using your own birds that are not native to the state I.E. Chuckar Tenn. Red quail, the law means you can not run dogs on wild birds. I would also be very careful if you do train with your birds where you do it cause that is prime nesting season, and that is why it is closed, you dont want to hurt what you are so patiently waiting for in the fall just to get a few training days in.
> Ric


I figured you could but the way that reads it might make you think otherwise. The reason I ask is I have 120 acres of fields north of TC that I plan on doing some dog work in come spring. I agree and would definately not train in nesting areas for obvious reason. 

And who says I'm waiting patiently!:lol:


----------



## Bird Dog 1 (Jul 12, 2005)

I know that it is legal to use pigions to train with on private land during the closed season, but a buddy of mine told me tonight that you can release birds-non michigan game birds on public property and hunt until april 15th. If this is the case it would be cheaper to buy your own chukars and hunt on state land instead of going to a preserve to hunt. This would save the drive time of 3 hours north to hunt on my own property.


----------



## part timer (Sep 30, 2003)

The last time I reviewed the regulations you could not have your dogs off-lead and training on birds from 4/15-7/15 unless the land is designated and a permit issued as a dog training ground. This applies to public and private land. The reason is that this period is prime nesting time. A misbehaved bird dog can cause a lot of damage to a nest. 

Give the birds a break during the quiet season or take your dog to a registered training grounds.


----------



## drwink (Oct 15, 2003)

After april 15th you need a training grounds permit to train even on private land.
The permit is relatively cheap.
Contact Jim Jansen at the DNR in Lansing for the details. 517-373-1263

Wally


----------



## Hammerin' Hank (Nov 1, 2005)

Bird Dog 1 said:


> but a buddy of mine told me tonight that you can release birds-non michigan game birds on public property and hunt until april 15th. If this is the case it would be cheaper to buy your own chukars and hunt on state land instead of going to a preserve to hunt. This would save the drive time of 3 hours north to hunt on my own property.


I know for a fact you can plant non-native birds on state land prior to 4/15. We occasionally run our dogs at Pt. Mouillee state area, and have had one of the CO's watch us train. He gave us a brief run down of where/when/what/how's while we set-up.


----------



## PahtridgeHunter (Sep 1, 2004)

part timer said:


> The last time I reviewed the regulations you could not have your dogs off-lead and training on birds from 4/15-7/15 unless the land is designated and a permit issued as a dog training ground. This applies to *public and private* land. The reason is that this period is prime nesting time. A misbehaved bird dog can cause a lot of damage to a nest.
> 
> Give the birds a break during the quiet season or take your dog to a registered training grounds.


 That is what the law currently states.

-Jason


----------



## Rudi's Dad (May 4, 2004)

I know a lot of guys take chances about training on private land during the quiet time. If you have any doubts, contact the DNR. 
You either get a designated dog training permit for that property, or keep your dogs on leash 4-15 thru 7-14. OR you could get a ticket.


----------

